# wireless_tools



## ororo (Oct 11, 2009)

I am trying to compile the Ubuntu wireless_tools in FreeBSD.
These are needed e.g. to compile the NetworkManager, that is a simple GUI for wireless networks (described e.g. here)

Now, of course I know it will be difficult to port such a software. Anyway, I have a /stupid/ problem. I download wireless_tools from Ubuntu archives, I run *gmake*, and hundreds of errors appear, just like some library *-dev is missing. Has somebody idea of what libraries do I lack?

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2009)

ororo said:
			
		

> I run *gmake*, and hundreds of errors appear, just like some library *-dev is missing. Has somebody idea of what libraries do I lack?


Perhaps if you supplied a bit more information. Like what errors?


----------



## ororo (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry! I forgot the attachement.
It contains the first 5kb (out of 70kb!) of errors


----------



## ororo (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm afraid linux/type.h is part of the linux headers, and I suppose that it cannot work in FreeBSD...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2009)

Those libraries are Linux. You will have to find the equivalent fbsd ones and perhaps change some code. The wireless stack on fbsd is somewhat different compared to linux.

http://www.freebsd.org/projects/ideas/ideas.html#p-freebsd-gnome-networkmanager

There's some work being done but I have no idea about it's status.


----------

